# Salamander vs Convection oven



## depaul (Aug 3, 2009)

I own a breakfast place and kitchen  not designed to prepare lunch items.I do not have a salamander. I need to intoduce French Onion soup. I am debating about adding  a salamander or Small electric convection oven.I know it is much faster to use the salamander for French onion, can i use the Convection oven for that too.I can use convection for many other things


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

I would go oven route, it is more versatile.  Bacon, sausage, ham biscuits. ann be done.in it


----------



## momandchef (Dec 15, 2010)

I have only a convection oven in my kitchen (no salamander) and you'd be amazed at what I am able to get out of just that oven.

I do my french onion in the oven too. It doesn't get as browned as it would if I could stick it under a salamander but none of my customers have complained. If you feel that would be an issue you can always torch the top real quick.

I'd go with the oven as well.


----------



## thetincook (Jun 14, 2002)

Funny how different kitchens are. I learned my eggs on a line that had salamander. Used it a lot for melting cheese on omelettes, covered fries/hashbrowns, finishing 'basted' eggs, frittatas, etc. We had a 6 burner range, with an oven below and a salamander on top.

Agree though that if you're looking to expand your equip, go with an oven. Make sure you don't underbuy and get too small an oven, or you will limit your future options.


----------



## deacon (Jan 13, 2011)

Go with the convection oven, in the long run it will be more versatile. But if your issue is French Onion Soup, you can offer Drunken Onion Soup instead and not worry about the cheese. I personally despise serving French Onion Soup.


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

I agree, go with the oven.  In the end it will be more valuable to you than a salamander is.  At my new place we have three four burner ranges and it is amazing what they have been able to do with these appliances.


----------



## planethoff (Apr 25, 2011)

I agree to go with the oven.  You can also do a quick sweep with a Brulee torch to get the desired look.


----------



## depaul (Aug 3, 2009)

Thank you very much for all the responses. I grew up in kitchens with salamanders and no way of comparing Convection oven to salamander. hats off to Professionals in the field for their valuable ideas.


----------



## depaul (Aug 3, 2009)

Thank you for your opinion.if I am doing only reheating and browning products, does it have to be under the hood?I have few microwaves and they are not under the hood,


----------



## deacon (Jan 13, 2011)

depaul said:


> Thank you for your opinion.if I am doing only reheating and browning products, does it have to be under the hood?I have few microwaves and they are not under the hood,


Check with your local Health Department but more than likely, yes. Ovens have an exhaust on the back or top so not being under a hood would increase the chance of a fire. Also, check with your plumber to make sure you have sufficient gas pressure to carry the extra load of the oven


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

depaul said:


> Thank you for your opinion.if I am doing only reheating and browning products, does it have to be under the hood?I have few microwaves and they are not under the hood,


Your local Fire department will have the answer!

The key question is: how much grease and/or combustion products are released during heating and browning?


----------



## resqdoc (Apr 27, 2011)

ChefHoff said:


> You can also do a quick sweep with a Brulee torch to get the desired look.


I agree.

If you are only going for looks...like to give the cheese that nice look and texture that a broiler gives, but dont want to dish out the cash to but a sali in your kitchen, go with a brulee torch, or even a propane torch. I know bernzomatic makes a torch head for the propane canisters that alot of patio grills use. Pretty heavy duty. We have two in my kitchen, one for pantry and one for the main line. We have a sali as well, but we primarily use the sali to flash proteins after the ticket gets fired, as typically, its the hottest sustainable spot in the kitchen because of the direct heat that it generates.


----------



## depaul (Aug 3, 2009)

Thank you for your comments, I like to get little more details about not getting a small oven . With space availability,I can go with only a small oven. My goal is to introduce few pasta itmes like Chicken Parmigiano and  quick re heat to some items .my options are Cadco unox with three 1/4  pans , Waring wco 250 with three 1/4 pan or waring wco 500 with three 1/2 pans. My place is a good breakfast restaurant and I have a very slow lunch and  adding some lunch items..I am not baking any muffins or cakes..I saw some comments about not baking all evenly if you put 3 trays of cup cakes etc...Any other comments about my 3 options please.


----------

